# Electronic call volume for coyotes?



## churchcc12 (Nov 15, 2012)

What settings do you guys usually go for when looking for coyotes? I have a foxpro wildfire and I'm not sure what to set the volume at as a guideline. I don't want to go too loud and spook coyotes away.


----------



## halstead4448 (Oct 10, 2005)

2 ways I look at my call volume.

1.Less is more. Unless its really windy out. Something to remember is that predators can hear a mouse squeak from a long way off.

2. Predators are opportunist. Some stands I give loud volume to make their instinct take over and prey on the distressed animal. 

Both ways have provided me shot opportunities. Something else to consider is wind direction and speed. On windy days, more is better, but maybe less frequent so they can't pin point exact location. It more a trail and error kind of things. Try multiple volume settings and see what happens.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

From what I've seen a lot of people say is that you start off low and gradually increase the volume. As for which setting you shouldn't go past I can't say, good luck


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

When howling, as loud as you can. I want them to think I'm knocking at the back door.

Oaks:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Different schools of thought. loud calling creates a instinct response similar to that of a shock gobble for turkeys. Some say an initial loud distress sound makes them instinctively come to the sound. And some say its best to build a crecendo starting off quiet and gradually work into a loud frenzy and then taper the volume down to a low death moan.
Both work. As to what volume level that all depends on your caller. my shock wave with its four speakers can reach right out there without distortion where as the entry level calls will distort at higher volume levels.
I lived in alaska and use to snare rabbits and trap them in leg holds. Them things squealled loud and long. If an animal is having pain inflicted on them they dont hesitate to scream out loud.
With that said sometimes i start out loud and then quite down. And other times i build it up to a loud frenzy and then calm it down. Alot depends on terrain such as open fields or open woodlots or dense conifer thermal cover. just play around a little and keep notes as to what works best in certain conditions.
Bottom line, when the sound gets distorted back down imediately.


----------



## churchcc12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks everybody, sounds like a lot of good advice. I'll have to get out there soon and test the suggestions!


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Be careful of when you change the volume or stop a call. Imagine being a coyote and herring another coyote say "HELlo!" Or "He____". I would be thinking something fishy is going on over there!:16suspect

After herring the calls on the caller enough you can time your changes better.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Think about it. If you were dying or being eaten by something how loud would you be? Would you be as loud as a loud speaker blaring out noises? No, you would broadcast only as loud as you think it would sound.


----------

